# Have you ever wanted to kidnap someone, redo their make-up then return them?!



## abbey_08 (Nov 20, 2008)

i was on the train yesterday and this girl (im not joking) had filled her brows in with what could only be black eyeliner...and she had drawn them really thickly and too close together and way to long. she had blonde hair and a pale complexion which made it worse...i just wanted to kidnapp her and give her a brow pencil and fill them in properly!

does anyone else think this when they see 'beauty crimes'?! i also feel the same when i see people with a harsh bright pink stripe on each cheek for blusher...just want to get a brush and blend it out lol!


----------



## User49 (Nov 20, 2008)

Totally. I always want to say something, but you just can't! Working in make up on customers trains your patience with people who are less educated in the make up department :0P


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 20, 2008)

I went to school and was casual acquaintances with a girl like that. Orange foundation (and not a little bit, the worst I've ever seen) on light brown skin, line ended at her jawline. Well evidently one of her closer friends told her about that, so the line moved partway down her neck for about the last two years of our mutual school career. I can't tell you how twitchy it made me, for a good 8 years. I knew it would be incredibly rude to say something because we weren't that close, but god it killed me.


----------



## iadoremac (Nov 20, 2008)

Where I come from a lot of woment fill their brows with ........... wait for it........... red lip liner. I dont know where that came from and it annoys me


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 20, 2008)

red lip liner?! thats crazy!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 20, 2008)

This made me laugh so hard just reading the title! my answer all the damn time!!! I think I drive everyone I know crazy cause I am always telling friends how they could improve their look! There is this cute lil girl that works at the cafe below my office and she trys really hard. I just want to take her and start over! Show her the right and not the wrong! More so for her education than to be mean. But I have definitly seen people in passing that i wished I could help out!


----------



## Willa (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, I'd do that!!!

It happens too many times IMO

Last time was at the mall, we were at a store (Target style), and this lady, with her daugther about my age, was next to me. She had extra yellow bleached hair, shaved e/b and she had a wonderfull blue line drawnd instead. Let's not talk about her e/s... it was bright fushia!!!!

The daugther looked the same!

That's sad


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 20, 2008)

oh dear....seems the black eyeliner brows were tame compared to some!!!

i wanted to ave the title as "have you ever wanted to kidnapp someone, redo their make up and return them back into the wild" but it wouldnt fit lol!

orange face with a white neck amazes me...how can you not see the difference!?!?! 

my friend once put three stripes of different very dark eyeshadow on...one on her lid, one in the crease then one on her brown bone...then asked me how it looked...i just said "its nice but..." and passed her my blending brush lol


----------



## MAC_Diva (Nov 20, 2008)

I totally agree: every singleday!!! this sounds hypocritical, because I've done it before, but this girl in my class always comes in with 3 stripes of color on her lids, or justs uses the colors from a HIP duo and doesn't blend it! ugh.


----------



## n_c (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes I want to do this to my lil sis every time i see her, girl dont know what blending is :/


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 20, 2008)

lol to be fair...when i think about how iv left the house b4...i wish looking back someone had kidnapped me and give me some tips! Lol


----------



## arielle123 (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_lol to be fair...when i think about how iv left the house b4...i wish looking back someone had kidnapped me and give me some tips! Lol_

 






I wish somebody would kidnap me and give me a makeover!


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 20, 2008)

i have a friend that ive considered nominating for what not to wear.


shes a sweet/smart girl, but shit. she has NO style. i cant even describe it.


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 20, 2008)

Haha, the title made me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes! I know that feeling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially when I see someone with super weird eyebrows, clumpy mascara, wonky eyeliner or dark lipliner + light gloss... I just wanna take some makeup remover and wash their face 
But then again... They can do whatever they want as long as it makes them feel good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do what I want - even if some people tell me it's too bright/dark/whatever


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Yes, I'd do that!!!

It happens too many times IMO

Last time was at the mall, we were at a store (Target style), and this lady, with her daugther about my age, was next to me. She had extra yellow bleached hair, shaved e/b and she had a wonderfull blue line drawnd instead. Let's not talk about her e/s... it was bright fushia!!!!

The daugther looked the same!

That's sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
At least that's creative


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_But then again... They can do whatever they want as long as it makes them feel good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do what I want - even if some people tell me it's too bright/dark/whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And that's why I never say anything... Even if it kills me.


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 20, 2008)

grrrrr I can't stand when ppl fill in their eyebrows that looks like they took a sharpie; Mortica Adams. I also can't stand when ppl take a dark brown lipliner & fill in their lips w/ concealer.

I just want to take those ppl home w/ me & teach them.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Nov 20, 2008)

my husband told me earlier this week " you need to come to my school and help some of these girls with their makeup! They be looking orange, it just dont look right!"


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 20, 2008)

all the time ! but look i don't do the best make up ever, BUTTTT, i mean i don't do crazy weird makeup crimes either. I dont really judge peoples make up, normally i see just average stuff, that looks normal and wearable...but yess sadly every now and then i see some stuff that is just beyond imaginable, i just think to myself....'what......wh....why?' and wanna help them !! lol


----------



## kittykit (Nov 20, 2008)

I saw a lady around late 30s at the supermarket today, she was wearing a metallic silver trench coat - yes, you read it right! *lol* She's really orange on her face (self tanning I bet) and her makeup was.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bright pink lipstick and metallic silver e/s.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 20, 2008)

theres a woman that lives at the end of my road...shes in her 60s and she dresses like a 20yr old like short skirts, tops etc...not in a good way, shes pretty mental n likes 2 go out n get drunk n stuff too! lol...she also sports the orange face


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Nov 20, 2008)

one of my closest and dearest friends had JACKED-UP eyebrows. They are too thin and curved into a skinny line to make her look permanently surprised. I love her to pieces and I've tried to hint that she may want to fix them, but apparently they make her happy. So, I figure if she loves 'em, I can live with 'em. 

Another good friend of mine has decided to fill in her brows with orange eye shadow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not that it is really a crime...but my ex-boyfriend used to wear "guyliner" Yeah some guys look hot with it, he did look rather yummy with a touch of black liner...for a while.  You see, he was an Aussie punk-rocker dude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But something went wonky (with his liner and the relationship) and he ended up looking like he lost a fight every morning. The liner slowly dripped down his face and up into his brows. I think he forgot how to wash his face and bathe in general. icky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






As far as random people: I'm in college. I see weirdos with wonky makeup everyday.


----------



## user79 (Nov 20, 2008)

Pretty much everyday on the train to work I see people that I think, "Oh this would be a great person to do a makeover on!" lol

Or I stare at teenage girls with beautiful, flawless skin and want to tell them to always wear sunscreen and don't go tanning because they'll regret it later!!

Once I saw a group of 3 teenage girls and they were all dark orange/brown. I can't believe their parents let them tan that much (it wasn't self-tanner.)


----------



## joey444 (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_Where I come from a lot of woment fill their brows with ........... wait for it........... red lip liner. I dont know where that came from and it annoys me_

 
RED [email protected]@%% LOLOLOL


----------



## Brie (Nov 21, 2008)

There is this girl that come into my work, Foundation MASK (covers everything, lips eyebrows the lot) then has these weird very round blush circles in hot pink. No mascara nothing it looks horrible. The thing is I'm fairly certain under all that she would be quite stunning.


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_I totally agree: every singleday!!! this sounds hypocritical, because I've done it before, but this girl in my class always comes in with 3 stripes of color on her lids, or justs uses the colors from a HIP duo and doesn't blend it! ugh._

 
                 To each his own, she probably thinks it looks good. That's what's cool about makeup there are so many ways to wear it what looks good to you may not to another. Who's right and who's wrong? I don't think there is such a thing as a makeup crime. It should be all about what makes you happy.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Nov 21, 2008)

oh i would LOVE to do this !! haha.


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_ The thing is I'm fairly certain under all that she would be quite stunning._

 
That's the part that kills me


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 21, 2008)

*UGHHHHH *this is so funny cuz i do this all the time then i feel bad lol

BUtt... there is this girl on campus she is very very light skin and she wears super orange foundation seriously sometimes i think she does it on porpose its so bad and its very cake faced!! liike you can tell from far away like she put 97687569 diff powders on her face.... then there is like this 2 streaks of VERYYY PINK blushhh hahah i just wanna sit her down and explain blending a bit!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Nov 21, 2008)

There is these girls in my college class and omg one of them has a really orange shiny face its discusting dripping with glitter, the other one weres black and white eyeshadow not blended up to her browbone? Foundation on really dry scabby lips horrible!! its weird though because I do make-up artistry in college and they havent got a clue lol.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 21, 2008)

yes, I think about this all the time. I have a half Indian-half Philippino friend that either doesn't wear makeup, or when she does, it's all the wrong shades. Her foundation is always too light on her and she wears pastel-y type colours that do nothing for her IMO. 

She's a gorgeous girl though and would be the perfect canvas for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only I don't know how to approach her on the subject :/


----------



## carandru (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_yes, I think about this all the time. I have a half Indian-half Philippino friend that either doesn't wear makeup, or when she does, it's all the wrong shades. Her foundation is always too light on her and she wears pastel-y type colours that do nothing for her IMO. 

She's a gorgeous girl though and would be the perfect canvas for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only I don't know how to approach her on the subject :/_

 
Since she's your friend, would it be too far fetched to have makeover night?  I've done this w/ my friends just b/c it was fun, but it seems like the perfect excuse to use in this case.  We rented a movie, made some margaritas, and went to town on each other's faces.  Then, you can tell her about the colors and foundation shades as you do it.... maybe.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 21, 2008)

^^ thanks girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I will do that. We have a movie night in planned for next week so I'll go for it then.


----------



## peruvianprinces (Nov 21, 2008)

mm no i've never felt that way .. i just think that whatever makeup look a random girl on the street is wearing is her unique way of expressing .. 
but to be honest over here you don't really see many girls wearing makeup everyday not even lipgloss U___U. so i don't really see disasters  lol
what i do feel like doing sometimes is wondering how a certain person would look with makeup on


----------



## rbella (Nov 21, 2008)

My oldest sister has never, yes I said never, plucked her eyebrows.  It physically hurts me not to say anything.  They are like two fur coats hanging above her lids.  OH MY GOD I HATE IT. But, alas, I love her so I don't say anything.  Besides, last time I did she basically told me to go to hell.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 22, 2008)

Dude, you don't even know! I have it all planned out.
I isolate the victim in a small, secluded are like an alley. I whack them over the head with a baseball bat leaving them unconcious.
A few hours later, they wake up in the middle of a grassy field in a daze with their shirt inside out, their hair tangled in twigs and drenched in vomit, but their makeup looking fabulous...

Don't worry, I'm seeing a therapist.


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 22, 2008)

lmao!!!!!!!!!! thats so funny ^^^

i know what some people are saying 'each to their own ...if they like it then its fine' im not suggesting we go out n openly go up to strangers and hate on their make up or openly take the mickey out of them...just saying 'if you COULD do that without offending anyone and they would like it WOULD you want to"

its always the pretty ones that i think 'aawww you would look so cute IF..." lol


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_Where I come from a lot of woment fill their brows with ........... wait for it........... red lip liner. I dont know where that came from and it annoys me_

 
I fill in my brows with red lol well more like a brick color. My hair is bright red though, it matches.

as far as makeup goes, girls around here don't wear that much mu, they just sport a leathery orange face and crappy eyeliner. Even some of the MAC employees here are guilty of that. Yay for living in a fashion dump


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

No but I have wanted to just rip my compact mirror out of my purse and put it in their face and say...Do you honestly see what I see, and if so Why????


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 22, 2008)

^lol tish... seriously. some people I just want to ask.."do you _own_ a mirror?" holy crap..

Funny thread, I think about this alot. Not that I like to criticize people for their 'artistic expression' if you can even call it that sometimes, but damn. some people just look like their makeup bag threw up on their face


----------



## anita22 (Nov 22, 2008)

Someone I know wears Bare Study paint pot on her lids every day (nothing else, just mascara) and it doesn't really suit her - she has mature skin and all the shimmer just emphasises it. I really wish I could sneak into her makeup bag and replace it with something matte. Arrrghhh...


----------



## Moxy (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i have a friend that ive considered nominating for what not to wear.
 shes a sweet/smart girl, but shit. she has NO style. i cant even describe it._

 
I know someone like that too. She's 20 but looks 15 because of her clothes and no make up. I wish she wouldnt keep asking why she can't get a boyfriend. It's amazing what clothes and a little colour on your face can do.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_My oldest sister has never, yes I said never, plucked her eyebrows.  It physically hurts me not to say anything.  They are like two fur coats hanging above her lids.  OH MY GOD I HATE IT. But, alas, I love her so I don't say anything.  Besides, last time I did she basically told me to go to hell._

 
My poor sister is 12 and looks like Victor Krum if I don't attack her brows periodically *sigh*
I hate that I have to but uh. Yeah. Cro-magnon is not how my baby sister needs to grow up.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_My poor sister is 12 and looks *like Victor Krum *_

 












Sorry, not laughing at your sis, but at the comparison!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 22, 2008)

She's a beautiful girl, but *sigh* her brows. *sigh*


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_My oldest sister has never, yes I said never, plucked her eyebrows. It physically hurts me not to say anything. They are like two fur coats hanging above her lids. OH MY GOD I HATE IT. But, alas, I love her so I don't say anything. Besides, last time I did she basically told me to go to hell._

 











I hate you!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 22, 2008)

^I have a sneaking suspicion that a lot of people used to say that about me when I was a child. I had monster eyebrows, I cringe when I look at school photos of me back then. Of course I photographed incredibly awkwardly at that age too, so maybe they didn't say I was beautiful.... Lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh I was horribly awkward at that age, I was a bean pole, I was poor, I was...it was sad. 
I still wax her brows when I get the chance.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 23, 2008)

besides redoing bad makeup, has anyone seen someone just so gorgeous that you really want to just play with their face and try every look on them?

there's this girl in my lit class who is so gorgeous, like she could totally be a model, and I daydream about the looks I could do on her.
:/


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 23, 2008)

ohhh mannn yes i hate those too dark, not matchin' lookin' brows and those oranged caked faces. lol.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_ they just sport a leathery orange face and crappy eyeliner. Even some of the MAC employees here are guilty of that. Yay for living in a fashion dump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Not to be mean, but I've noticed the same thing w/a MAC MA here. Her skin is awful, and it takes a lot away from the looks she wears. I know she probably can't help it though


----------



## Willa (Nov 23, 2008)

Ho my god, I saw the blue eyebrows lady today!!!

Still scary...


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 25, 2008)

LMAO, u guys make me laugh!  I have seen the red liner for the brows, the orange faces one too many times! 

The thing with me is I just cannot stay quiet, dont panic, I do belive I have tact and am polite with my 'recommendations' on how they can improve. 

One that sticks in my mind -  a pretty girl walked onto the counter sporting a rather thick powdery layer of (nc15) foundation on her face and LIPS and nothing else.  

It looked incredibly scary, hard to describe but she didnt look well and it looked really stark.  She had hair extensions that looked totally unnatural, I just couldnt let her walk out with nothing but more foundation.  
My colleague was serving her and when she finished I just hijacked her and asked if I could try some blusher on her... she seemed happy enough so I brightened her up with blusher and took the concealer right off her lips and replaced it with Cherry Blossom (coc) lipglass.  Fortunately she loved both and bought them...

She did say that she didnt know how to apply the products thats why she never did.  Unfortunately, she was back the other day and I didnt see any signs of blusher or lipgloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another one - our beauty department mngr came to our counter whilst we were doing our Saturday look - with a rather blotchy looking foundation and bronzer application.  Normally she looks OK.  Again I couldnt let her go so I said ''would you like to have the same look as all of us today?" 
But she said she was too busy - but it looked pretty bad.  

I really struggle on my train journeys where I see some shady MU applications but would never say anything.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_i was on the train yesterday and this girl (im not joking) had filled her brows in with what could only be black eyeliner...and she had drawn them really thickly and too close together and way to long. she had blonde hair and a pale complexion which made it worse...i just wanted to kidnapp her and give her a brow pencil and fill them in properly!

does anyone else think this when they see 'beauty crimes'?! i also feel the same when i see people with a harsh bright pink stripe on each cheek for blusher...just want to get a brush and blend it out lol!_

 
girl hell yes!! lol!!
there's this chick i know that wants to be so super duper glam and her eyeshadow always looked like straight SHIT! i mean seriously! all the wrong colors and in all the wrong areas, absolutely NO blending and the thickest line of black eyeliner you could imagine. i mean straight 1850's french madame lookin'. so horrible. i wanted to wash her damn face for her and just start over her whole life. then her freakin eyebrows look like she's been brushing them against the grain. like she wakes up in the morning, puts each index finger at the end of each eyebrow and just pushes in towards the middle of her forehead............

geez!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_grrrrr I can't stand when ppl fill in their eyebrows that looks like they took a sharpie; Mortica Adams. I also can't stand when ppl take a dark brown lipliner & fill in their lips w/ concealer.

I just want to take those ppl home w/ me & teach them._

 

hahahahaha!!! omg.. my mom does that... i see it everyday and it drives me nuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i was wearing russian red one day and my mom fell in love with it suddenly...(after she talked crap the first couple times i wore it...) so she wanted to put it on, so i handed her the lipstick. she straight up put brown lip liner and filled in her lips then she looked in the mirror and hated it, im like DUH YOU LOSER.....whoooooooooooooooooooooooo in the world doessssss that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ughghghghghhhh


----------



## liz749 (Nov 29, 2008)

actually there was a MAC SA I wanted to do this too today. she was very pretty but had waaaay too much makeup on!


----------



## darkorchid (Nov 29, 2008)

I used to see this girl on my train that was always well put together, looking hot in sexy officewear. Then one day she was RADIOACTIVE ORANGE! The worst spray tan EVER. I mean she was BRIGHT! I thought if that was me I'd be at home scrubbing to get that crap off! I wouldn't go outside looking like that hahahaha


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes... Especially girls with "eyebrows" that were drawn on with sharpies or black eyeliner. Awful.


----------



## marreyes38 (Dec 9, 2008)

all the time...but then im like..wtf who am i to judge them on their make up when mine looks the way it does...ill admit i have gotten a lot better but its still got a long ways to go.


----------



## Calhoune (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't see as many make up crimes now in high school except for the occasional emo that went bananas with their eyeliner. But when I was in 8th and 9th grade... oh man.

That was the period where girls first started experimenting with makeup so I can't hold it against them, they were newbies BUT WOW.
There was this look going on the we call "fjortis" that can basically be translated as brat.
Orange foundation or fake tan, dark red or bright pink blush in stripes, white lips, LOTS of super shimmery eyeshadow all over and heavily in the inner corner of the eyes then oodles of black eyeliner and I swear they must use a whole tube of mascara each morning SPIDER LASHES like nothing else.

*shudders* ontop of that add yellow, not blonde, super cheap extensions.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 10, 2008)

euuuuw WHITE lip and an ORANGE face?! schexaynesss!!!! i used to have a friend a few years back that lined her lips with blue eyeliner in school then denied it...after i watched her do it lol.

i hate unblended blusher! blush is sposed to make you look flushed and highlight cheekbones not look like stripes...or even worse the really obvious bright pink blush circles!!! gah!!


----------



## pink_lily002 (Dec 10, 2008)

Okay, someone's comment earlier about seeing a girl who had a horrible orange spray tan made me think of this (rather embarrassing for me) story.....about two years ago, I briefly worked in a tanning salon.  Of course we got free tans each month, and that included the spray tanning booth.  I had never done it before, so I asked the other girl who was working to set up the booth for me and I went right in.  I got the level 2 tan, which turned me ORANGE.  Should have done the level 1, but I didn't know that until 4 hours later when I finally turned orange.....and met my district manager for the very first time at my retail management job!  The first thing he said to me after shaking my hand was "Wow, you tan a lot, huh?"  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I felt like such a dumbass and promptly went home to scrub that crap off my skin!

As for wanting to kidnap someone and re-do their make-up.....ooooooooooooh yes.  I see some pretty horrendous make-up on some of the customers at my job, but the worst is actually one of my sales associates!  She's so super duper cute and loves to play with colors, but her blending is awful and she always takes the shape up too high and out to the sides too far.  I just want to come in one day with my Vanilla shadow and go "Here, honey, BLENNNNNNNNNNNNND"


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 11, 2008)

lol i really want to just go around with 50 blending brushes and scream "BLEND YOUR EYES/CHEEKS" at them all!!! lol


----------



## mona lisa (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arielle123* 

 
_






I wish somebody would kidnap me and give me a makeover!




_

 
Me too!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *arielle123* 

 
_





I wish somebody would kidnap me and give me a makeover!




_

 
Be careful what you wish for.....A MA came to the salon and did makeovers on myself and a coworker....My GOD! We looked like 2 drag queens. I did, however, feel good knowing that I was doing my own looks correctly.


----------



## hgb124 (Dec 12, 2008)

I work in a pretty conservative office environment so I have to tone down my makeup (which is a shame bc I like wearing bright e/s or lip colors). Anyways, there have been soOooOo many times when I look around the women in a meeting and start doing "mental makeovers" LOL like..."hmmm this one REALLY needs some under eye concealer and this one would like great if she groomed her eyebrows a bit..." HAHAHAHA shows how much I pay attention at those meetings...


----------



## -moonflower- (Dec 12, 2008)

There's a friend of mine that I would love to kidnap and do her makeup for her. 

She wears the exact same thing every single day, and has done for years. Foundation, slightly too dark and needing to be blended into the neck and hairline a bit more, pressed powder, smooshed on with the sponge applicator in there, cheap cream concealer that just makes her blemishes noticable, bronzer all over the face and neck, just a small bit thankfully, a thin line of black pencil liner all the way around her eyes, black mascara and beige lipstick.
Never any blush, never and contouring or highlighting, never any eyeshadow, never any variation at all!! 
It's not even that her makeup is that bad, although it is a bit masklike, it's just that it's always the exact same. 

I did get to put blusher on her a few weeks ago though, which was nice. She looked so much healthier! She was terrified that I'd make her look like a clown though, which makes me wonder if maybe I wear too much blusher??


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Dec 14, 2008)

OMG, I can totally relate to this. When I went to vote, there was an older lady getting everyone's info.  She had the most horrible caked on foundation, shades too dark and almost red tinted.  You could see it creasing in the lines of her face.  And to make it worse, she had drawn on her eyebrows with the most horrible black pencil.  Ewwww


----------



## Patricia (Dec 14, 2008)

haha totally!!!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes! this is a common feeling for me.
At my college, girls love there orange foundation, all over there face inc. lips. thin, thin brows, BRIGHT pink blush, and just there eyes rimmed in black, completely, with some insane bright frosty shadow. it's quite scary.


----------



## Junkie (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Yes... Especially girls with "eyebrows" that were drawn on with sharpies or black eyeliner. Awful._

 

OMFG that made me laugh - my bf and I have this running joke - we call them ANGRY eyebrows. And we actually say ANGRY with an angry voice and furl our brows as much as possible into a mean face LMAO!

This girl who worked at a deli close to where I used to go for lunch had "angry eyebrows". She was pretty pale and it seriously looked like she used a marker to draw them on! Scary!

I work in customer service so I see a lot of people who's make-up skills are somewhat lacking. I never say anything though - you just keep the comments in your head


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes! This girl:
YouTube - mogis.se

She has a fairly successful blog, and could obviously afford to get a MA to teach her some tricks, but she is simply painting herself brown with way to too dark mineral foundation. It looks awful in pictures.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 25, 2010)

9 out of 10 teenaged goths I see make me feel this way. 
Especially the ones with little inverted crosses scrawled on thier cheeks/eyeliner extention. 
They do my fucking nut in!! 
My town has a large community of them, and I grimace when walking past certain "hangout spots" because of the amount poorly applied white pancake and black lipstick. 

IF IF IF IF!!!!! they bothered to learn to blend properly I wouldn't want to kidnap, scrub and repaint them!! 

There is one specific culprit I feel nausious looking at! He's at least 20! and he has no concept of a steady hand!

Also they give the rest of us palefaces with dark make up a damned bad name!!

It's the mess they make, not thier style that gets me!


----------



## obscuria (Feb 25, 2010)

I love the title of this thread.

I've never gotten to the point where I actually wanted to help them. I just get the "are you serious" thoughts going on in my head.

I saw some woman the other day using her red lipstick as her lipstick, blush, and eye shadow. Just...no.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I love the title of this thread.

I've never gotten to the point where I actually wanted to help them. I just get the "are you serious" thoughts going on in my head.

I saw some woman the other day using her red lipstick as her lipstick, blush, and eye shadow. Just...no._

 

... the *same* lipstick? Wtf? 

I am all for making make up multi purpose but damn!!!


----------



## obscuria (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_... the *same* lipstick? Wtf? 

I am all for making make up multi purpose but damn!!!_

 
Yes. 

and when it came to the eyeshadow portion she just rubbed it on. So it's not like she diffused it and it turned a nice pink color...it was red. She looked like a vampire melting when exposed to too much light .


I also saw some lady today. Her blush looked like it was rolled on with a paint roller. The harsh line across her cheekbone was very upsetting to me.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

ok usually i am never this nasty! however yesterday i was served by a lady in boots with truely terrible make up! she had a dark blue all over her lid, the from lid to brow a lilac colour! no blending.... the colours didn't even go that well together! and why would you want lilac from crease to brow! i wanted to wipe it off her!


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey hey hey now! I use a black liquid eyeliner for my eyebrows!!!! I think they look mighty purty
On the other hand, if I see one more girl on the train with crazy long fake eyelashes, and that darn white eyeliner, I"m gonna scream!


----------



## lilithbloody (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe I'm no the most indicated person to talk about make up crimes but..

I went shopping last wednesday and there was a girl working at a clothes' shop that used liquid eyeliner as an eyeshadow. ok, this can be seen very often and I have to admit that I've also used liquid eyeliner as an eyeshadow (blending it upwards) but this girl applied it all over the lid except of the inner third.. I'm not good at words, so here you are:





The funny thing is that I see this as a make up crime but I find it very creative at the same time. I think this shape could be a good starting to a great artistic make-up


----------



## PinkBasset (Mar 6, 2010)

I have experiences too with the orange-faced-ladies. Oh gosh, I did once my friend's make up and she was pleased with the results, except she thought I was too subtle with the bronzer. So she took out her own bronzer and spread it with a spondge all over her face, a nice good thick layer. I was shocked, even though I know this is how she does her face always. For all evening I hoped she wouldn't tell anyone I did her makeup 'cause then everybody would've thought I went crazy with the orange powder...Sometimes she realizes that she might've used a bit too much bronzer when she sees a picture of herself being light skinned with dark orange muddy face, but it's the same after that. She could improve much if she stopped applying her make up in a dark bar with no lights...But she's so funny, so the make up will do no harm! And I think she might have just enough sense of humor to laugh to all that orangyness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I have a friend that always tells me she knows nothing about make up and would like to learn. When she asks for advice and I recommend something politely, she always turns it down. Now I just ignore the horror she does - very _very_ dry skin with super matte heavy, full coverage foundation with so much blot powder on top the skin looks like it's going to crack any minute! It's awful! I have never told anybody if one's make up is bad, I only recommend something if one asks me for advice, not point out directly what is so wrong. But in this case I have lost my hope. She doesn't understand what is the difference between oily/dewy/dry/greasy etc. Anything light reflecting to her is the same thing one has a oily/greasy skin. On top of this she over plucks her eyebrows to very thin and very angry looking style and she hints that my brows are hideous because they are thicker than 1 millimetre (0.04 inches). But I guess I just have to let it be if that is what she wants.

More about brows that I see alot - bushy, never groomed full brows that are very light brown shade to almost white and then a harsh, straight and very thin line with liquid/other black eyeliner across. I mean - wtf? 

Sometimes it would be so nice to help out someone that is obviously clueless what comes to makeup, but I always shut up and say nothing. I don't know which is worse - saying something or keeping it to myself. Luckily makeup is harmless and no one gets hurt if I keep my thoughts to myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But oh boy it was therapeutic to rant this here!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 8, 2010)

This is a good show of what I hate most:
The blocky shadow, and the eyeliner. The disturbingly poor eyeliner. :| I actually feel slightly angry seeing eyeliner like that.

That is what makes me want to scrub a girls' face clean. (Took me ages to find a worthy pic! The girl is a friend of mine who didn't mind me using an old picture of her to show a point (She's 9 yrs older and more skilled now btw) )


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a colleague at work who drives me nuts with her spidery clumped lashes. She has amazing lashes - long and naturally curved sky-high BUT the amount of mascara she puts on them just bothers me... Plus yesterday I learned from her she CUTS her eyelashes because "they are too long" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean who in their right mind would do that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that I think about it, there are quite a few "culprits" at my working place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This other coworker puts very dark shadow/liner UNDER her bottom lashes ONLY and no mascara. She is somewhat older and by lunchtime the color is everywhere under her eye in the fine lines and she looks like she's been weeping tar


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 9, 2010)

LMFAO!!! Weeping tar??!


----------



## Zephyra (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm pretty good at ignoring the odd makeup of others on the street...who am I to judge, right?  I wore my fare share of *way too much, poorly applied* black eyeliner and *way too many, poorly applied* sparkles as a teenage "goth", and in time, I learned. 

With friends, it's different.  I am a scientist and a fairly closeted makeup addict--I don't wear it out with my friends all that much.  When there is a special event, however....it just pains me to watch our group getting ready.  

Here is the one that particularly gets me:  Someone will pick up a tube of lipstick in whatever color, bounce it off their top and bottom lips a few times, smoosh their lips together, and then look at me, smile, and say, "How do I look?"  They look about like they had their lipstick applied by a well-intentioned five-year old.  (The mean age of our group is 30!)

I just don't know what to say.  It's not magic fairy dust!  I love my friends, but they would definitely look better without the weird smears of reddish lipstick smooshed randomly on their lips.  It's patchy.  It bleeds.  Frequently, it doesn't suit their complexion or work with the rest of their laid-back, natural style.  (Usually, it's the only tube of lipstick they own, and it was the "hot" color from 5 years ago, gifted by their crazy aunt who used to sell Mary Kay, or something like that.)  I want to give them a nice, nude lip liner and an easy-to-work with, neutral, glaze lipstick and let them know that it WOULD look great (and could be easy and natural too!), if only they took a little care with the application.

It feels like we're too old to go back through that phase of experimenting with makeup and learning techniques and I feel awkward bringing it up to them.  I would LOVE to make them over and say, "Here, this is how it's SUPPOSED to look," though.​


----------



## snowflakelashes (Mar 15, 2010)

Not really, I mostly just notice when people ASK me what I think.  And then its usually close friends so I help them touch up or offer honest suggestions. I EXPECT them to do the same for me.   I'm sort of oblivious though, most people don't wear much makeup where I live.  I'm probably one of the people with the boldest wackiest makeup in my town  that is out of high school :-D


----------



## toxicglitter (Mar 20, 2010)

i see women everyday that could use a little help.  they dont do anything crazy like some people you've seen. usually when i see it, its the older women that are between 50-70: 
eyeshadow that has faded and creased like crazy, in a color that doesnt suit them and is waaayyy to shimmery for their age and emphasizes the wrinkles and fine lines 
wayyy too harsh & dark eyeliner and you can tell they didnt take their time to do it, and it looks bad on their lower lashline with most of it melting and smudging away....kind of scary
other than that on other women, not like its their fault or anything, or their makeup looks horrible, but  i always want to tell people to use a shadow primer and a better staying eyeliner because a lot of the time (especially when im waxing, because their eyes are closed) i see that their shadow is oily & creased like hell, and they have a black ring around their lid because their eyeliner has transfered into their crease.

ive also seen the masks & orange faces, whether its from foundation, tanning wayyy to much, putting waayyyy too much bronzer on, or fake tans.  
everyone tells me i should go tanning a bit but im fine with my fair skin. i get a lot of compliments from skincare people and makeup counters.  ...my friends dont understand, i guess. 
oh well.



OHYA! i also forgot to mention that i see this girl almost every morning when i get my coffee at DunkinDonuts and cringe everytime i see her because all she wears is the streak of stark white eyeliner on her top lid.  i dont even think she wears mascara or anything either! even if she did....WTF?!!!!   it looks terrible. shes a nice girl and all but.........come on.......   i knew a girl that did the same thing everyday from 7th grade all the way until she graduated from highschool.


----------

